# Hi ... New to FF



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've decided to join because I'm feeling a bit alone at the moment.  It's weird because my husband is very supportive and I have good friends but I feel like I need to communicate with people who have been through IVF.

Guess I should give some history.  My periods were always bad but when I was 15, the GP just put me on the pill and that was that.  I was on and off the pill until I was about 28 and then I suddenly got the urge to start trying for a baby.  Well wouldn't you know it - it didn't happen!  Had a laparoscopy and they discovered I had Endometriosis.  3 months of Clomid and I conceived ... I now have a 4 year old son.  

I started trying again in August 2006 ... tried Clomid, Fertility Blend, Reflexology but another laparoscopy last Dec revealed a large cyst on my left ovary.  This was removed ... but still nothing.  I have therefore decided to embark on my 1st cycle of IVF - I am 35.  DR starts on 25/03.

My consultant has given me a 45% chance and I have read that if you have already been pregnant - your chances are better.  I want to be positive but also realistic so that I don't get too down if it fails.  It's a strange time for me ...   

Any feedback / thoughts would be appreciated 

Lee x


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello Lee and welcome to Fertility Friends 

It's so good that you have such a supportive DH and friends but it is always so good to chat to people who are going through the same thing and kow exactly how you feel  FF is brilliant for that and has kept so many of us sane while going through our journeys 

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Hoping for another miracle ~ **CLICK HERE*

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a 4 newbie chat sessions in the chat room every week on (*Wednesday*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of    and 

Amanda xx


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Lee,

Welcome to FF.  I'm relatively new too but have found this site helpful, reassuring, informative, hopeful, supportive and lots more! I've also made some new friends along the way.

I know what you mean about having supportive friends and family - it's great and much appreciated - but there's something nice about being on this site as you feel "normal" - everyone around you understands what you're going through and might have already been through it themselves.  A bit of "normal" in our crazy TTC world is just what we need.

I'm currently on the 2ww following my 3rd cycle of IUI - hoping it will be third time lucky for us!

Best of luck with your treatment - 45% sounds fantastic so I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.

Love
Little Pearl
x


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hiya Bambam, Little Pearl and Starfishtigger,

Thanks for your friendly messages!  My drugs arrived today - so all starting to become a bit more real.  I was quite excited and positive about it all in January but it seems to have taken so long to get to this stage (I'm a very impatient person) ... that I've become a bit flat about it up til now.  Need to use some EFT to get rid of this anxiety and 'flatness'.  Start D/R next Wed.

Little Pearl - when does your 2ww end?  I really hope it works for you.  My friend is going to start IUI next month - I'll have to tell her to get on this website.

Love and Best Wishes

Leppyloo x


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Leppyloo,

Glad the drugs have arrived - it's great to be back in control and I'm sure that'll have you feeling more positive in no time.  Good luck with everything.

My 2ww ends next Tuesday - I am keeping everything crossed!  

Definitely recommend the site to your friend - it's been a godsend for me!

Good luck!
Love
Little Pearl
x


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi to all the new ladies on here......  
This is site is such a godsend. I had registed on other sites, but this is by FAR the best..so I don't bother with the other ones anymore...... good luck on your journeys... . it seesm such a long time since I jouned, but it is only a few months.....

Spanner
xx


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hiya Little Pearl,

Any news?  I believe today is the day ...

 

Leppyloo x


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Leppyloo,

Lovely to hear from you and thanks so much for remembering.  Sadly I got a BFN this morning and AF came along later in the day.  I think I knew deep down it hadn't worked this time so kind of feel prepared for the news.  So, it's the end of our IUI chapter and onto the world of IVF - feels a bit daunting but I'm willing to do anything!

How are things going with you?

Take care

Love
Little Pearl
x


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh LP ... I'm so sorry.    But you seem to be in a good frame of mind about things.  I hope I'm as strong as you at the end of April  

I thought about trying IUI first but I wasn't convinced it was the right thing for me.  I have Endo - so not sure what state my eggs are in.  Decided to go for IVF straight away ... so at least we can get a better idea of what is going on in there.

Today is the day that I start DR.  First jab tonight ... I'm feeling ok about it but got other stresses at the moment with my son and childcare ... do you ever feel like you are battling against some unknown force who is constantly trying to drag you down?  WOAH!  That was heavy ...  

Take Care of yourself

Love

Leppyloo x


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello!

Just wondering how that first jab went.....hope everything is OK.

Well today I got a little, tiny light at the end of the tunnel.  I rang the clinic today to let them know that AF had arrived and that the next step was to see the consultant and she disappeared for a bit.....and then came back and asked if I could do Monday......!!!  I was expecting it to be at least a months wait - couldn't believe it!  So it's really cheered me up as I always like having a next step.  Do you know what happens at this kind of meeting?  Are there any questions I should be asking?  I might post on the "IUI girls turned IVF" thread and see what they say too.  I want to make the most of it and get things moving again!

Feeling really     now!

Lots of love
Little Pearl
x


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hiya LP,

DH and I were really nervous.  I'm not afraid of needles and have a fairly high pain threshold - so no idea why I was so anxious.  Anyway ... it went fine!  I hardly felt a thing.  First bit of pain was when I dabbed it afterwards ... and it went all hot, red and itchy - a bit like a bite / sting.  But TCP sorted that out and it was gone within an hour.  Dapped TCP on first tonight and it did a similar thing but not as bad.  So all a big fuss over nothing really.

Fab news re you seeing a consultant so soon!      My first meeting with my consultant was to discuss my options and he explained the success rates, the cost (NHS won't fund me as I have a son), brief outline of procedure ... then he told us to go away and think about it.  The next meeting was with a nurse and she gave us all the forms etc ... 3rd meeting we discussed the forms and signed and she showed us how to do the injections ... and here we are.  

Apart from general procedure type questions - the rest will be specific to you and DH.  You could ask about IVF success rates at that clinic ... mine gave me an idea specific to my age and circumstances.  Soz if not being much help here ...  

Let me know how you get on 

Love

LL xx


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hiya LL,

That's really helpful - thank you!  It's just nice to know what to expect as I need to be realistic about the first meeting and what exactly we can get done - so discussing options sounds like a sensible next step.  Although I am going to let him know just how keen we both are to move to the next step.   

Glad the jabs are going well - TCP sounds like a good tip - I will remember that one when it's my turn!!  

I can't tell you how glad I am that it's the weekend.  I'm normally so focused at work but I am finding it harder to concentrate and be motivated when there is so much TTC stuff going round in my head.  In some ways I'm feeling relieved not to be on a 2ww as the waiting and anticipation is sooooo hard.  So am planning a relaxing weekend and really looking forward to my meeting on Monday.

Have a fab one too!  

Love
LP
x


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hiya LP,

I was the same in my first meeting - would have started jabbing that day if I could have!    Unfortunately I left it a couple of weeks before I called them to confirm and missed the boat on my first cycle.  The next one was throughout March - which would have meant I'd be on my 2WW about now.  But my family are visiting over the next 2 weeks and we are going to 2 concerts - so we decided to delay it.

I know what you mean about work.  I keep getting invited to meetings around my 2WW time ... and I am trying to put them off.  My head will no doubt be too mashed to attend.  Going to tell my manager on Monday ... think it is best he knows what is going on - saves detailed explanations later.

Also haven't told my family ... and not sure I am going to ... I don't want any negative comments ... but then I keep thinking I am being unfair by not giving them the chance to be supportive ... hmm ... tough one!   Think I will see if there are any side effects next week - if none - no need to tell them.

Hope you are having a fab weekend!  Let me know how Monday goes. 

Love

LL xx


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hiya LP,

Just wondering what happened at your appointment?  Hope you are ok?

LL x


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi LL,

How you doing?  Just read your profile and seems like you've had a rough time - are you OK?  Sending you a big hug and hope you are OK.  .  Let me know (PM if you prefer).  

Thanks for remembering about the appointment - it was a bit like being on a conveyor belt - consultant obviously has very little time and so it was all a bit of a blur!  Basically it was a bit of a box ticking exercise - but the result was a referral for IVF which I guess is what we wanted to hear.  Consultant said he was sorry the IUI's hadn't worked which was kind of nice.  Our hospital don't do IVF so I came home with a list of 6 clinics to chose from.  We've made a choice and let the hospital know.  Now we have to go back to our hospital for more bloods (HIV I think) and to discuss the "process" - little do they know I am on this website and probably know lots already - but hey!!  So although we've got the go ahead for a referral I don't think they will refer us until the bloods are done etc...  I'm feeling frustrated and hate being "in-between" but I've just got to learn to be patient.

Take care LL,
Love
LP
xxx


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi LP,

Thanks for your message.  So much has happened!  As you know I started D/R on 25th March and all was going well.  But my AF didn't arrive and I am usually fairly regular.  It was really playing on mind as the Seprecur leaflet said 'DO NOT USE IF PREGNANT' ... although the clinic were fairly blase about it all.  So I did a test and had a BFP!  From that moment, I didn't feel right.  I kept getting pain in the stomach and lower back pain ... but I got out my journal from 2004 and I had similar symptoms when PG with Sam.  I was so anxious though because I had a m/c 2 years ago.  

Anyway ... unfortunately I started to bleed last Mon and it continued throughout Tues and then stopped.  It didn't feel like my first m/c so I was worried that it had not all come away ... but the clinic would not see me because I was < 6 weeks.  I went in this morning and they confirmed a completed m/c.  So it is all over.  

I have felt more anger than sadness this time.  I was ready for IVF - it was all booked in ... I felt positive ... and it almost feels like someone / something is trying to kick me down.  Does that make sense?    The clinic have said I can start IVF after my next cycle but I would like to see the consultant first.  I have now had 2 m/cs at exactly the same time and don't want to put my body through an IVF cycle if there is no chance of me holding onto an embryo for more than 6 weeks.  

Anyway enough about me ... I totally understand your frustration at waiting.  I saw the consultant in Jan ... and was offered March but I delayed til April (wish I hadn't now!).  I notice from your profile that there is no reason for your infertility.  That would drive me crazy.  Just thinking ... I conceived this time after 2 years ... and the difference in my life ... is absolutely no alcohol ... no coffee ... only 1 tea a day ... no fizzy drinks - healthier eating ... and acupuncture.  Feel free to slap me if you've already tried all of that.    

Well this is becoming a BIG entry .. better go

Take Care  

LL xx


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello LL,

I can't believe so much has happened and I am so sorry that things didn't work out for you.    It's so hard to know what to say but there is comfort in being surrounded by people on this site and we will do our very best to listen and support you.  I think your plan of seeing the consultant is a wise move and hopefully they will help you develop the next steps that are right for you and will get you closer to a very sticky BFP.

Thank you for the tips about what you've done (definitely no slapping required - I'll take anything going!)  It's interesting to hear what you said about acupuncture.  I have a friend who went through IVF a few years ago and she got her BFP first time and she recommended acupuncture to me.  But she only had it once so I wasn't really sure if it helped her get the BFP or not.  She also fell down the stairs once but she's not recommending that...!!    It's hard to know what to do for the best.  I completely agree about the caffeine and alcohol.  Have cut out caffeine completely and did have a drink on Easter Sunday but am planning no more so that when I finally get my appointment I can tell the consultant that I haven't had a drink for X months!  (Makes me sound like a recovering alcoholic!!!)  I think we need to make sure we take care of our bodies - even though we feel like they keep letting us down.

Anyway, sorry to rant and once again - big hugs for you and do let me know what your plan is for next steps etc.

Lots of love to you
LP
xxx


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hiya LP,

Thx for your msg.  I have made an appointment to see the GP next Thurs.  Going to see if they can do any tests on the NHS.  The wait list to see the consultant is 8 weeks - or private will cost £150!  If GP can't help, going to ring the consultant's secretary and ask her if she can speak to him.  If the answer is going to be 'no point testing you as only 2 m/cs - we only check after 3' ... then surely he can pass that msg on - and save me £150!  

If you haven't tried acupuncture, I would definitely recommend it then.  My cousin recommended it to me and she conceived naturally after 8 months.  Her first child took years and Clomid.  My acupuncturist was recommended by my reflexologist - so I knew she would be good.  That's the first battle - finding a decent therapist.  I started about 2 months before my IVF was due and went every other week (couldn't afford any more).  It is a weird treatment ... but I definitely feel the benefit in my general health / state of mind.  Also it might have helped with this pregnancy?  Who knows?!  I do know that I haven't conceived for 2 years before that.  I'm am going to try and continue having treatments ... even if I reduce to once a month for now.

Good luck!  

Love  

LL xx


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey LP,

Any news?

Hope you are well.

LL x


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi LL,

Sorry to have been quiet.....I've been away!  Sunning myself with DH in Spain.  It was lovely and just what we needed!  Coming back to work is soooo hard and I'm still playing catch up - but I'll get there in the end.  We were camping and the weather was lovely so I got to relax on the beach with my book.  

What have you been up to?  Have you had any appointments since I've been gone?

Nothing to report at this end - still waiting for the results of one test and then the consultant can write our referral letter.  Been told to wait 6 weeks for him to pull his finger out - and then another 6 weeks for an appointment.  Feels like an age!  Although I am beginning to relax and get a bit more patient.  After having IUI in 3 consecutive months I didn't think about anything else....but having a break and a holiday has done us both the world of good.

Take care and look forward to hearing from you.

Love
LP
x


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hiya LP!

Wondered where you had gone to!   Sounds like you had a fab time on hols.  We all need a break from the stress of IUI and IVF.  We are off to Lanzarote on 25/05 - can't wait!

Nothing much has changed on the fertility front for me.    The GP agreed to test my blood clotting factor and lupus anticoagulant - both came back normal.  They said that the consultant would have to test for other things.  However the nurse at the clinic said there was an 8 week wait list to see him unless we pay £150.  Left a message for her last week - wanted to ask if there was any point in paying to see him ... but she STILL hasn't got back to me!  I guess I could call again ... but not in the right frame of mind at the moment.

Have spent the last month feeling angry about everything.  Then AF arrived and it was a bad one ... left me feeling exhausted and irritable.  Then had some EFT last Saturday which opened the flood gates and I have been feeling quite weepy and low ever since.  Phew!  I thought I had coped well with the m/c!!    Because of all of this ... and because of a busy social calendar in June - I have decided to wait until my next AF before starting IVF again.  I just hope the clinic is not too busy then (I've read on here that women have had to wait to start IVF because it is too busy!).  So the first TX might be over by the end of July.

Why is it taking so long to refer you?  Is it on the NHS?

Great to hear from you

Lee x


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello,

Sorry to hear you're feeling down.  It's really good that you have a plan though and I will keep everything crossed that they are not busy...just ready and waiting to make you pg.    

(sorry....what is EFT....I don't know that one....but hope you are feeling ok.....?)

I bet I can make you smile.......here goes.......ONLY 10 DAYS TIL YOUR HOLIDAY!!    See!!!!

Our holiday was just what we needed - we actually forgot about TTC which was amazing....I thought that was impossible once you got involved in all the IUI/IVF stuff.  But you can.....and it is sooooo good for your head and your body!  And a bit of sun is also good for your head and your body!!!

I know what you mean about not knowing whether to phone or not - but if it's playing on your mind then it's good to call.  I have been on the phone to my clinic several times this week.....if I am annoying them then hopefully they will take some action!!!  All my test results are back now....the delay was waiting for the Chlamydia results - took 2 weeks.  Now I have to wait 3-4 weeks for the consultant to write the referral letter.

Hope you've got something nice planned for the weekend.  We are watching Eurovision with some friends.

Love
LP
x


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hiya LP,

Thanks for your message - did make me smile!  

I've had another weird weekend - very up and down.  Gotta be hormones!  I'm also very tired ... but looking forward to my hols!  

I managed to watch the 2nd half of Eurovision.  I thought Malta had such a good song - but didn't do very well!    

EFT is Emotional Freedom Technique.  You basically tap points on your face, chest and hands - whilst talking about how you feel.  (Crap description sorry!) I saw a therapist a while ago to work through a traumatic event in my past - and it worked!  So this time used it to talk through the m/c ... but need to tap some more I think.

Why on earth would it take 3-4 weeks to write a letter!  Sorry don't want to wind you up - but it seems a long time!    ... however it will give you a chance to prepare yourself for TX.  I have already starting detoxing (i.e. no alcohol, less caffeine ... healthier eating etc) ... however I will cheat and have some alcohol on hols ... it's gotta be done!!  

Love

LL x


----------



## leppyloo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey LP,

Any news?  I'm starting TX again on 21st June with EC on 14th July.  Getting all excited again now!  

LL x


----------

